# Odd Request - spare removable sole plate from Shimano MT42 shoes



## RhythMick (3 Feb 2014)

Hi all,

I definitely prefer flat shoes to clips - I tried SPD for a year but after knackering my knee (tore cruceate ligament) I find I just don't enjoy cycling with SPDs. Flats for me.

I've just been using trainers, but of course if I remove the cleats from my MT42 shoes and put the original removable sole plates back on I'd have an excellent, stiff, flat-soled cycling shoe. Of course I saved the plates - I even taped the black screws in place so I wouldn't lose them. Unfortunately I can only find one of them.

So - in the forlorn hope there's someone as sad as me out there - does anyone have a spare ?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (15 Feb 2014)

Hi, 
I probably can find one up for you.

Will have a rummage in my boxes of bits.

PM me your address and I will see what I can do.

Poves


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Feb 2014)

In the post today - I hope it fits. Definitely a Shimano SPD cover - but not sure which shoes it came from. Regards Poves


----------

